# What Oil to use for 06 GLI



## montrey (Aug 23, 2009)

I live in vegas, I need to know what oil to use for 2006 GLI. Full synthetic.
I dont have an owners manual


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: What Oil to use for 06 GLI (montrey)*

Synthetic = Yes
VW 502.00 Approved = Yes
The list of quality oil = endless...

I use Lubro Moly 5w40 Synthoil Hightech/Premium, in no way am I recommending this oil to you though. It can be purchased at local Napa Auto Parts stores. There are many "high quality" synthetics out there though, good luck my friend.


----------



## montrey (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm just not sure on the 5w 40 and 10w 30 viscosity things. Does it matter which 1 I choose?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (montrey)*

Pretty good oil discussion here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4607216


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (montrey)*

"What oil should I use" is pretty complex and has more to it than just choosing an oil viscosity (such as 5W40 vs. 10W30).
If I was to give a one sentence answer I would say choose an oil with a high ester content (group V oil) that has a strong additive package preferably in the 5W40 or 5W30 range.
Essentially in the 2.0FSI engine you have these factors to think about at a minimum based on the used oil analyses we've collected so far: 1) Fuel dilution, 2) Mechanical shearing of the oil (possibly due to turbo) 3) High heat from Turbo 4) PCV derived deposits building up on the valves 5) wear of the fuel pump cam follower.
Thus you want an oil that is shear stable (especially at high temps), withstands fuel dilution, has low volatility to reduce buildup on valves, strong additive package (anti-wear and detergents) to reduce wear on cam follow and keep things clean.
Some oils that likely fit that bill in the ester class are: redline, renewable lubricants Biosyn, and Motul 300 V (and possibly Motul x-lite 0W30 but not sure how much ester is in that formula. Esters do everything better. More shear stable, better lubricity, high temp stable, engine cleanliness, etc. They do cost more however. But even the best oils available today (about $15/qt) will only cost about $70 more per year, a small price to pay for the best protection IMO. Compare that to total cost for gas f.e. at $1000/yr (guesstimate).
As far as oils that are mostly PAO and/or group III based, these oils are some other good ones to consider: Motul low to mid end oils, Amsoil DEO 5W40, Mobil 1 TDT 5W40, German Castrol (syntec 0W30 that says "made in Germany" on the back available from autozone), Rotella Synthetic 5W40. I would suggest ester based personally because this engine needs it IMO.



_Modified by saaber2 at 11:53 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## montrey (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for the info. Very very appreciated. Saaber2


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (montrey)*

Saaber2 to the rescue again!


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: What Oil to use for 06 GLI (montrey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *montrey* »_I dont have an owners manual

Why not? It should have come with the car, new or used.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: What Oil to use for 06 GLI (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_Synthetic = Yes
I use Lubro Moly 5w40 Synthoil Hightech/Premium

I use this oil too. Have been for 14000km now and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## smartnet (Apr 16, 2007)

1st of all great info.
But, wat 'bout using a extra virgin olive oil...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i use mobil one when i change it myself
castrol when dealer does it


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

pennzoil platinum 5w-30 is what i use...


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (SnoozerGTI)*

well what about valvoline 5-30 high mileage full sythetic? any opinions about that on my 05 2.5 with 86k miles


----------



## Eballia (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (saaber2)*

thanks for the write up saaber, i have been reading thread after thread on this subject. I am going to try the redline as i can get it from work.
Has anyone tried running royal purple oils? ive always heard good things about them.
Also, do you suggest the same weight oils for cold climates, we get some bitterly cold days here.


_Modified by Eballia at 5:11 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (avargas681)*

You can't go wrong with an oil from this list... granted some are better than others, BUT this is a good list:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------

